# netmount not started

## dr-nix

i was recompiling cause i wanted to enable iptables..when i finally found iptables and compiled it and rebooted my nic wouldn't start ..or one of em anyway (eth0) ..thats the one that starts automaticly..it sez summn about eth0 startup failed or summn cause netmount wasnt started but i checked and netmount is in the init.d....i know i've given u little info but does anyone have any idea of what can be wrong?!...btw eth0 uses dhcp ...i tried started dhcpcd eth0 after the system booted but it wouldn't give me a ip  :Sad: ((...i finally found that fuckin iptables now my nic wont work..can anyone help me ?!??!?!

----------

## pjp

I have the same problem (I think) but I wasn't dealing with iptables.  Will post if I figure it out  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

I'm not sure exactly how I fixed mine, but here's what I did.  Just to be certain I configured the kernel properly, I reran make menuconfig.  

I added another option for my network card (different from the one that was selected automatically).  Also, I had a line uncommented in 

my /etc/conf.d/net file that looked like this:  dhcpcd_eth0="...".  I put a # in front of that line, and the network came up during next reboot.  

The interesting part of this, is that I had uncommented that line because the network wasn't starting.  So, I really don't know why it 

started to work.

----------

